# Sleep like a king! - dream n grow!



## macedog24 (Aug 31, 2017)

Dream-n-Grow is an all natural product formulated to promote deep sleep and relaxation that will enhance muscle recovery and growth hormone levels. The ingredients in Dream-n-Grow effect the brain similarly to an opiate, although they are not. Dream-n-Grow will have sedating effects that will promote deep sleep and relaxation. Dream-n-Grow also has an analgesic effect, you may be less sensitive to pain, feel more relaxed, have a general feeling of comfort, and may experience pleasant sleep patterns.

From personal experience you will wake up refreshed and feeling amazing! You will be in such a good mood nothing or no one will change it!

Ingredients in Dream-n-Grow to promote sleep and relaxation: ? Mitragyna Speciosa (20:1 Bali kratom extract)

? L-Theanine

? GABA (gamma-Aminobutyric Acid)

? Phellodendron Root

? Mucuna Pruriens (15% extract)

? 5-HTP (5 Hydroxytryptophan)

? Melatonin 

http://www.ironmaglabs.com/product/dream-n-grow/

Apply Mace15 for 15% off. Even a sale price.






Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## brandfrys (Nov 16, 2017)

According to your product, it seems like it's specially meant for those peoples who love sleeping.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 16, 2017)

brandfrys said:


> According to your product, it seems like it's specially meant for those peoples who love sleeping.



it's an awesome product, the only complaint we have heard is sleeping to deep and being a little groggy in the morning.


----------



## mikephilip (Nov 19, 2017)

Will it work for insomnia sleeping disorder? Then probably i need this.


----------



## FaithButlers (Mar 23, 2021)

I know that some of this supplements affect sleep quality. After taking them, I started to suffer from insomnia even more. What can I do to sleep better?


----------

